

Ask HN: Anyone know of startups in Pittsburgh? - ryebosome

The lady friend and I are contemplating moving out to Pittsburgh - she has a job offer in the pipe that would be very difficult to turn down. I'm a developer (primarily web) with both front end and back experience. Java, PHP, and JavaScript are my strongest languages, but I have experience with Python and Ruby as well. I'd love to work in Scala or Clojure if the spin-up time could be tolerated.<p>Anyone know of startups/good tech companies in Pitt? I'm not familiar with the startup scene, and monster and dice tend not to cut it for smaller outfits.
======
melling
Seems to have a small set of startups. Google has an office there. CMU is
world class in robotics and CS.

<http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-Pittsburgh>

<http://startuppittsburgh.com/archives/>

A startup incubator: <http://www.alphalab.org/>

There's even a Facebook page. :-)

<http://www.facebook.com/StartupPGH>

------
angdis
<http://pghcareerconnector.com/>

Pittsburgh technology council "career connector" is a good place to put your
resume. I had a couple of high-quality interviews after doing just that.

It is not silicon valley, but there are lots of smart people and many
different kinds of technology companies of all sizes. The city itself is
nicely compact and there are lots of opportunities for learning, recreation
and entertainment.

------
thejteam
If you are interested in motion control there seem to be a lot of companies in
Pittsburgh in that field. Probably the CMU influence as another poster pointed
out. I have done business with Aerotech before and they seemed to be a good
company. At least their field tech seemed to speak highly of it.

------
ig1
IMO the only top-tier (i.e. billion dollar+ exit potential) web startup in
Pittsburgh is The Resumator.

